# Unknown plant need identification



## Fishdude (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi,

Need some help IDing the plant in the picture. What is its light requirement? Difficulty in growing? Nutrient requirement?


Got that plant last week from some aquarium shop in Shanghai. The seller call it "Red lotus" (loosely translated from chinese). It seems to propogate through rhizomes. The rhizome is black in color, the leaves are very soft (unlike any Lotus plant that i've seen). 

thank you.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks surely Like Red lotus, It doesnt need that much highlight, Though i never had experiences before, I went to taiwan in china for a Tour 8 day, with 19 of my cousins and 6 people from england 2 from viet 2 from china , Taiwan Tour food Totally Sucks Green Squash, Cucumber, Tofu, Seaweed soup,Peas and crap. It was horrible Though i learned how to bargain the people that were on the streets selling toys =D


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've got lots of red lotus. It doesn't look like these. Mine are darker red and have a darker blotching like all the photos of red lotus you find on the net.

It's some ort of lily alright, maybe it'll grow into a darker color with blotching.


----------

